# Making Glass Holes bigger



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

I currently got 3/4 holes drilled in my tanks for 3/8 bulkheads from Mistking. The reason I drilled them to 3/4 is cause the instructions told me it requires a 3/4 (.75) hole http://www.mistking.com/support/ReservoirBulkheadInstructions.pdf but when I received them. They don't fit. I measured them with calipers and found out the outside diameter for the bulkheads is .82. Which means that I will need a 7/8 (.875) hole.

I already made the background. So I'm hoping not to get glass in it.

Does anybody got any ideas as to making the hole bigger. I guess I may have to buy another glass cutter, and hope I don't screw it up.


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

I am thinking redrill with larger bit. Using extremely light pressure. Or maybe a dremel to expand the hole. Won't be as pretty but may be a little less risky


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Ok, since I only need to go .05" bigger, which is about 1/16th. I will try a dremel tool. I just tried the sanding tubes that I got. It did open it up a little bit. Hopefully they got coarser sanding paper, or this is going to take a while.


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

I used the dremel 562 bit


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Use the dremel with a diamond, tile grinding bit. It will do it quickly and with as little risk as possible.
Redrilling with a larger bit is very difficult. Drilling your glass with no experience, is one thing. It's not that hard. Re-drilling a hole slightly larger will likely leave inexperienced drillers with a broken pane.
You'll be amazed at how easily the the proper dremel bit will do the job. Plus, the rotating bit will almost "walk" the bit around the outer edge of the hole.

*LEATHER GLOVES AND EYE PROTECTION!*


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

^What Doug said, and keep it cool. If there is any way to drizzle water over the bit and glass when "drilling" it will help stop the glass from heating up. If running water is not possible, work slowly and press a wet rag up against the area every now and then to keep the glass cool.
Also be careful with water and a dremel, do not get the machine wet.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Hey Pumilio, could you send me a link of what that bit looks like. I got a combination set, and I might already got the piece.

I did do it with tubed sand paper bit. But it took a while.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin575 said:


> Hey Pumilio, could you send me a link of what that bit looks like. I got a combination set, and I might already got the piece.
> 
> I did do it with tubed sand paper bit. But it took a while.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


You know, I don't see quite what I'm talking about, by Dremel. Try something like the first 5 bits shown here. 10 Piece 1/4" Shank Rotary Diamond Point Grinding Set


----------

